# free parking near the centre of bristol.



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm going down to bristol for the weekend and staying in the centre somewhere. was wondering whether anyone could point me in the right direction of somewhere to leave the car on the street where you dont ahve to pay for parkign and arent going to get towed. dont mind a bit of walk back into the centre. any suggestions warmly received.


----------



## mattie (Sep 5, 2008)

Up Whiteladies Road there's loads of free parking, bit of a trek if you're not based in (or interested in going to) that area.  Bits round Clifton, but it can be rammed.  There used to be some by the Great Britain when I last went, you can get a ferry across to the Waterfront from there pretty easily.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2008)

Also St Pauls- Brunswick street, Campbell Street, Denbigh Street-avoid Argyle road and Brighton street. I park in those places all the time when Im at work and I have never had a problem.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 5, 2008)

Or Kingsdown is good, tho it's up a serious hill. Kingsdown Parade and around there.


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 7, 2008)

I thinjk you should go pay rather than annoy people by taking spaces outside thier houses ;-)


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> I thinjk you should go pay rather than annoy people by taking spaces outside thier houses ;-)



Heh since when have you been concerned about annoying anyone!

Disagree. As long as I or anyone else pays car tax I can park where I like as long as it is not illeagal 

Now if the toffs in Clifton and the like would not insist on having a drive, there would probably be room for everyone Also its easy to find a residential parking spot at the weekend, easier then in the week IME.


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if the new Cabot Centre is gonna be free parking? I heard on the local news (Points West or something?) that it would be, but that was before it was built. Surely they would do to try and compete with the Mall? Otherwise the novelty is gonna wear off real quick. 

NCP's are great, except they cost like £10 a day when you're parking for work. Bus isn't much cheaper, but it's still cheaper I guess - just a pain in the butt.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 8, 2008)

I doubt that fancy new car park they've built is going to be free. Looks nice tho with its corkscrewy ramps. If it was free every bugger in town would park there for work. And the idea is to discourage people from driving in and get them on the shitty buses! Or the nice trains if you're on the Severn Beach line.


----------



## Iam (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a bit close to the bottom of the M32... I wonder if traffic jams will ensue there. It gets pretty hectic around that area sometimes...


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I doubt that fancy new car park they've built is going to be free. Looks nice tho with its corkscrewy ramps. If it was free every bugger in town would park there for work. And the idea is to discourage people from driving in and get them on the shitty buses! Or the nice trains if you're on the Severn Beach line.



I cat help thinking that it would have been better if they had built underground parking and built housing on top- so I didn't have to look at it- it just seems wrong so much money going into a shopping centre and car park when there is a shortage of housing etc.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 9, 2008)

Free parking in Central Bristol

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Thats cheered me up that has and good luck.
finding one.


----------

